

One Hell of a Workflow - japetheape
http://www.ape55.com/one-hell-of-a-workflow

======
warfangle
Looks like a light solution that could potentially disrupt the heavier
IndabaMusic solution (they still don't have live jamming capability - they're
focused on collaborative mixing, not collaborative playing).

